# Rheumtologist In Orange County?



## 14100 (May 1, 2005)

My girlfriend has FMS and hasn't been to the doctor in 3 years. She's a bit hesitant to seek help. Anyhow, I was wondering if anyone knew of a good rheumtologist in the Orange county area that takes BlueShield, or BlueCross?Any recommendations for a psychologist for managing anxiety and FMS would be useful as well.Thanks.Oddly enough I have IBS-A, which is how I know about this board.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Trent.If you look at the Fibromyalgia FAQ (it's one of the featured topics in this forum), scroll down until you see the question "What kind of doctor treats Fibromyalgia?". There you will see about 4 links to various websites that are "find a doc" sites.Welcome to the forum!


----------

